# Cinnamon crasha quando sposto file o cartelle[Risolto]

## saverik

Buongiorno,

appena installato cinnamon.

Mi capita a volte che crasha.Ho notato che lo fa quando cerco spostare un file o cartella .

Da dove parto per cercare di capire il motivo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per prima cosa dovresti dare piu' informazioni.

Che versione di cinnamon? Cosa intendi con spostare file, dai file manager o dal desktop?

----------

## saverik

ho installato 

```

gnome-extra/cinnamon-3.6.6-r2 
```

e a volte mentre copio un file o una cartella mi termina la sessione ... praticamente mi riporta alla finesta di login del desktop manager(ho installato sdmm).

Praticamente perdo tutto quello che stavo facendo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ho ancora capito quale file manager stai usando (nemo, nautilus,...)

----------

## saverik

sto usando nemo

beh in questo momento ha crashato con chrome aperto mentre stavo guardando la posta......

di seguito il mio fstab 

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

/dev/nvme0n1p1  /boot/efi       vfat            defaults,noatime        0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p5  /           ext4      defaults,relatime       0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p6  /home           ext4            defaults                0 1

tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs           size=12G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs           /var/tmp        tmpfs           size=3G,noatime         0 0

tmpfs           /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

shm             /dev/shm        tmpfs            defaults               0 0

```

ed il mio  make.conf

```
############################################

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#########

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=""

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

#Lingua###

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse"

#Miglioramenti##

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs 3"

########PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

#########

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

##FEATURES="ccache distcc installsources splitdebug test userpriv usersandbox"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

export XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/${USER}/.cache"

#############

USE="X -kde -qt4 -qt5 -gnome -systemd -nautilus -gnome-shell acpi alsa  bluetooth gtk3 lm_sensors mtp multilib dhclient networkmanager pulseaudio savedconfig snmp usb"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

##ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok quando va in crash nel dmesg vedi qualcosa?

Se no potresti provare a ricompilare nemo con i flag per poterlo usare con gdb

----------

## saverik

```
############################################

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O1 -pipe -ggdb"

##CFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#########

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=""

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

#Lingua###

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse"

#Miglioramenti##

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs 3"

########PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

#########

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

##FEATURES="ccache distcc installsources splitdebug test userpriv usersandbox"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

export XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/${USER}/.cache"

#############

USE="X -kde -qt4 -qt5 -gnome -systemd -nautilus -gnome-shell acpi alsa  bluetooth gtk3 lm_sensors mtp multilib dhclient networkmanager pulseaudio savedconfig snmp usb"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

##ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

```

questo e' il nuovo make.conf modificato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' meglio che cambi le CFLAGS solo per nemo con package.env

----------

## saverik

appena successo

[code:1:c84386b185]saverik@Xeon ~ $ dmesg

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.14.83-gentoo (root@Xeon) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Gentoo 7.3.0-r3 p1.4)) #2 SMP Fri Feb 15 09:58:54 CET 2019

[    0.000000] Command line: \boot\kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.83-gentoo ro root=/dev/nvme0n1p5 initrd=boot\initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.83-gentoo

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x7, context size is 832 bytes, using 'standard' format.

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009ffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000007bb95fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007bb96000-0x000000007bbd1fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007bbd2000-0x000000007bd42fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007bd43000-0x000000007c02afff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007c02b000-0x000000007c7b7fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007c7b8000-0x000000007c7d8fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007c7d9000-0x000000007c7dafff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007c7db000-0x000000007c7dbfff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007c7dc000-0x000000007c861fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007c862000-0x000000007cc98fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007cc99000-0x000000007cff2fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007cff3000-0x000000007cffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000080000000-0x000000008fffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed3ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000047fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x6a659018-0x6a675e57] usable ==> usable

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x6a659018-0x6a675e57] usable ==> usable

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x688dc018-0x688ed857] usable ==> usable

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x688dc018-0x688ed857] usable ==> usable

[    0.000000] extended physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009ffff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000688dc017] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000688dc018-0x00000000688ed857] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000688ed858-0x000000006a659017] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000006a659018-0x000000006a675e57] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000006a675e58-0x000000007bb95fff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007bb96000-0x000000007bbd1fff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007bbd2000-0x000000007bd42fff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007bd43000-0x000000007c02afff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007c02b000-0x000000007c7b7fff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007c7b8000-0x000000007c7d8fff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007c7d9000-0x000000007c7dafff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007c7db000-0x000000007c7dbfff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007c7dc000-0x000000007c861fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007c862000-0x000000007cc98fff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007cc99000-0x000000007cff2fff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x000000007cff3000-0x000000007cffffff] usable

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000080000000-0x000000008fffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed3ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000047fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends

[    0.000000] efi:  ESRT=0x7c7d9d18  ACPI 2.0=0x7bf4b000  SMBIOS=0xf04d0  ACPI=0x7bf4b000  MPS=0xfd560 

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.8 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: To be filled by O.E.M. To be filled by O.E.M./X79 INTEL (INTEL Xeon E5/Corei7 DMI2 - C600/C200 Cipset, BIOS 4.6.5 04/24/2018

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x480000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000000 mask 3FFC00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 000400000000 mask 3FFF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 00007E000000 mask 3FFFFE000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 000080000000 mask 3FFF80000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000]   8 disabled

[    0.000000]   9 disabled

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WP  UC- WT  

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x7e000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x7d000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fd920-0x000fd92f] mapped at [ffffffffff240920]

[    0.000000] esrt: Reserving ESRT space from 0x000000007c7d9d18 to 0x000000007c7d9d50.

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff96d100098000] 98000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0b7fa000, 0x0b7fafff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0b7fb000, 0x0b7fbfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0b7fc000, 0x0b7fcfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0b7fd000, 0x0b7fdfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0b7fe000, 0x0b7fefff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0b7ff000, 0x0b7fffff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0b800000, 0x0b800fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0b801000, 0x0b801fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0b802000, 0x0b802fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] Secure boot disabled

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x7aee3000-0x7b903fff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x000000007BF4B000 000024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x000000007BF4B080 00007C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x000000007BF53C70 00010C (v05 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x000000007BF4B190 008AD9 (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x000000007C022F80 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x000000007BF53D80 0000C8 (v03 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x000000007BF53E48 000044 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FIDT 0x000000007BF53E90 00009C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x000000007BF53F30 00003C (v01 ALASKA OEMMCFG. 01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x000000007BF53F70 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI. 00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x000000007BF53FA8 0CD380 (v02 INTEL  CpuPm    00004000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: EINJ 0x000000007C021328 000130 (v01 AMI    AMI EINJ 00000000      00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ERST 0x000000007C021458 000230 (v01 AMIER  AMI ERST 00000000      00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HEST 0x000000007C021688 0000A8 (v01 AMI    AMI HEST 00000000      00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BERT 0x000000007C021730 000030 (v01 AMI    AMI BERT 00000000      00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000047fffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000009ffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000007bb95fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x000000007bbd2000-0x000000007bd42fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x000000007c7b8000-0x000000007c7d8fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x000000007c7db000-0x000000007c7dbfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x000000007c862000-0x000000007cc98fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x000000007cff3000-0x000000007cffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000047fffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000047fffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 4178188

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 24 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3999 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 7878 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 504173 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 57344 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3670016 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x06] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x05] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x07] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 0, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec01000, GSI 24-47

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x688dc000-0x688dcfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x688ed000-0x688edfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x6a659000-0x6a659fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x6a675000-0x6a675fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7bb96000-0x7bbd1fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7bd43000-0x7c02afff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7c02b000-0x7c7b7fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7c7d9000-0x7c7dafff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7c7dc000-0x7c861fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7cc99000-0x7cff2fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7d000000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x80000000-0x8fffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x90000000-0xfed1bfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed3ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfeffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x90000000-0xfed1bfff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.000000] random: get_random_bytes called from start_kernel+0x8b/0x470 with crng_init=0

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8192 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 44 pages/cpu @ffff96d57fc00000 s139864 r8192 d32168 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s139864 r8192 d32168 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4112878

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: \boot\kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.83-gentoo ro root=/dev/nvme0n1p5 initrd=boot\initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.83-gentoo

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.000000] Memory: 16129896K/16712752K available (10252K kernel code, 2026K rwdata, 5428K rodata, 1304K init, 1700K bss, 582856K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] Kernel/User page tables isolation: enabled

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8192 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=8

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS: 524544, nr_irqs: 896, preallocated irqs: 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484882848 ns

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.001000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.002000] tsc: Detected 3691.585 MHz processor

[    0.002000] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 7383.17 BogoMIPS (lpj=3691585)

[    0.002000] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.002000] ACPI: Core revision 20170728

[    0.032833] ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.033033] Security Framework initialized

[    0.033035] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.033043] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.033085] Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.033118] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.033264] mce: CPU supports 21 MCE banks

[    0.033279] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.033309] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.033312] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 8

[    0.033314] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 0, 4MB 0, 1GB 4

[    0.033317] Spectre V2 : Mitigation: Full generic retpoline

[    0.033318] Spectre V2 : Spectre v2 / SpectreRSB mitigation: Filling RSB on context switch

[    0.033320] Speculative Store Bypass: Vulnerable

[    0.033392] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 28K

[    0.037570] smpboot: Max logical packages: 2

[    0.038000] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.047057] TSC deadline timer enabled

[    0.047059] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1620 v2 @ 3.70GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x3e, stepping: 0x4)

[    0.047114] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, IvyBridge events, 16-deep LBR, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.047133] ... version:                3

[    0.047134] ... bit width:              48

[    0.047135] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.047137] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.047138] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.047139] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.047141] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.047169] Hierarchical SRCU implementation.

[    0.047803] NMI watchdog: Enabled. Permanently consumes one hw-PMU counter.

[    0.047817] smp: Bringing up secondary CPUs ...

[    0.047888] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.047890] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1

[    0.049000] TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

[    0.049000] Measured 193075 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

[    0.049000] tsc: Marking TSC unstable due to check_tsc_sync_source failed

[    0.049098]  #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7

[    0.052549] smp: Brought up 1 node, 8 CPUs

[    0.052549] smpboot: Total of 8 processors activated (59065.36 BogoMIPS)

[    0.053420] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.053420] x86/mm: Memory block size: 128MB

[    0.054253] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x7bd43000-0x7c02afff] (3047424 bytes)

[    0.054253] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x7c7dc000-0x7c861fff] (548864 bytes)

[    0.054253] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.054253] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.054705] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.055070] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.055070] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.055104] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.055135] core: PMU erratum BJ122, BV98, HSD29 worked around, HT is on

[    0.056029] HugeTLB registered 1.00 GiB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.056029] HugeTLB registered 2.00 MiB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.056048] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.056051] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.056052] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.056054] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.056171] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.172361] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.172378] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

[    0.172380] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.172422] HEST: Table parsing has been initialized.

[    0.172425] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.172762] ACPI: GPE 0x10 active on init

[    0.172772] ACPI: GPE 0x1B active on init

[    0.172780] ACPI: Enabled 7 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    0.184201] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

[    0.184207] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.184257] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: not requesting OS control; OS requires [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM MSI]

[    0.184393] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.184396] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

[    0.184398] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.184400] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

[    0.184403] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.184405] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.184407] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.184410] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x80000000-0xfbffffff window]

[    0.184412] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-fe]

[    0.184423] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0e00] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.184476] pci 0000:00:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.184535] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0e02] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.184590] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.184650] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0e04] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.184703] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.184760] pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:0e08] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.184816] pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.184872] pci 0000:00:04.0: [8086:0e20] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.184886] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf20000-0xfbf23fff 64bit]

[    0.184985] pci 0000:00:04.1: [8086:0e21] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.184998] pci 0000:00:04.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf1c000-0xfbf1ffff 64bit]

[    0.185099] pci 0000:00:04.2: [8086:0e22] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.185112] pci 0000:00:04.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf18000-0xfbf1bfff 64bit]

[    0.185209] pci 0000:00:04.3: [8086:0e23] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.185222] pci 0000:00:04.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf14000-0xfbf17fff 64bit]

[    0.185318] pci 0000:00:04.4: [8086:0e24] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.185331] pci 0000:00:04.4: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf10000-0xfbf13fff 64bit]

[    0.185427] pci 0000:00:04.5: [8086:0e25] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.185440] pci 0000:00:04.5: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf0c000-0xfbf0ffff 64bit]

[    0.185536] pci 0000:00:04.6: [8086:0e26] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.185550] pci 0000:00:04.6: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf08000-0xfbf0bfff 64bit]

[    0.185646] pci 0000:00:04.7: [8086:0e27] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.185659] pci 0000:00:04.7: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf04000-0xfbf07fff 64bit]

[    0.185757] pci 0000:00:05.0: [8086:0e28] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.185847] pci 0000:00:05.2: [8086:0e2a] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.185938] pci 0000:00:05.4: [8086:0e2c] type 00 class 0x080020

[    0.185947] pci 0000:00:05.4: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf28000-0xfbf28fff]

[    0.186059] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1c2d] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.186077] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf27000-0xfbf273ff]

[    0.186150] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.186206] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1c20] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.186219] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf00000-0xfbf03fff 64bit]

[    0.186268] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.186319] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1c10] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.186384] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.186443] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:1c12] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.186509] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.186565] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:1c14] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.186630] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.186691] pci 0000:00:1c.7: [8086:1c1e] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.186756] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.186812] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1c26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.186831] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf26000-0xfbf263ff]

[    0.186903] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.186956] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.187050] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1c4e] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.187194] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1c02] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.187209] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0xf070-0xf077]

[    0.187214] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0xf060-0xf063]

[    0.187220] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0xf050-0xf057]

[    0.187226] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf040-0xf043]

[    0.187232] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0xf020-0xf03f]

[    0.187238] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfbf25000-0xfbf257ff]

[    0.187270] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.187319] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1c22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.187334] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbf24000-0xfbf240ff 64bit]

[    0.187351] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf01f]

[    0.187439] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.187481] pci 0000:02:00.0: [1cc1:8201] type 00 class 0x010802

[    0.187493] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbe03fff 64bit]

[    0.190021] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.190034] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

[    0.190088] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1002:67df] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.190099] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.190105] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.190110] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xe000-0xe0ff]

[    0.190115] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbd3ffff]

[    0.190119] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xfbd40000-0xfbd5ffff pref]

[    0.190128] pci 0000:03:00.0: BAR 0: assigned to efifb

[    0.190150] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.190151] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.190179] pci 0000:03:00.1: [1002:aaf0] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.190190] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbd60000-0xfbd63fff 64bit]

[    0.190234] pci 0000:03:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.193024] pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.193034] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.193039] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

[    0.193056] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.193089] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.193142] pci 0000:05:00.0: [1106:3483] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.193167] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbc00fff 64bit]

[    0.193273] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3cold

[    0.193311] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.193317] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbcfffff]

[    0.193367] pci 0000:06:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.193390] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.193420] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfbb00000-0xfbb00fff 64bit]

[    0.193439] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xf0300000-0xf0303fff 64bit pref]

[    0.193524] pci 0000:06:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.193525] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.196028] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.196049] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.196052] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfbb00000-0xfbbfffff]

[    0.196056] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf0300000-0xf03fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.196089] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[    0.196148] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08] (subtractive decode)

[    0.196156] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x03af window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.196157] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.196158] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x03b0-0x03df window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.196159] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.196160] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.196161] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.196162] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xfbffffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.196200] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.196436] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [UNC0] (domain 0000 [bus ff])

[    0.196440] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.196449] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: not requesting OS control; OS requires [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM MSI]

[    0.196481] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:ff

[    0.196484] pci_bus 0000:ff: root bus resource [bus ff]

[    0.196491] pci 0000:ff:08.0: [8086:0e80] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196529] pci 0000:ff:09.0: [8086:0e90] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196564] pci 0000:ff:0a.0: [8086:0ec0] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196595] pci 0000:ff:0a.1: [8086:0ec1] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196624] pci 0000:ff:0a.2: [8086:0ec2] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196653] pci 0000:ff:0a.3: [8086:0ec3] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196683] pci 0000:ff:0b.0: [8086:0e1e] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196710] pci 0000:ff:0b.3: [8086:0e1f] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196737] pci 0000:ff:0c.0: [8086:0ee0] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196763] pci 0000:ff:0c.1: [8086:0ee2] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196791] pci 0000:ff:0d.0: [8086:0ee1] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196817] pci 0000:ff:0d.1: [8086:0ee3] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196846] pci 0000:ff:0e.0: [8086:0ea0] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196875] pci 0000:ff:0e.1: [8086:0e30] type 00 class 0x110100

[    0.196907] pci 0000:ff:0f.0: [8086:0ea8] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196945] pci 0000:ff:0f.1: [8086:0e71] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.196984] pci 0000:ff:0f.2: [8086:0eaa] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197024] pci 0000:ff:0f.3: [8086:0eab] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197062] pci 0000:ff:0f.4: [8086:0eac] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197099] pci 0000:ff:0f.5: [8086:0ead] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197137] pci 0000:ff:10.0: [8086:0eb0] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197175] pci 0000:ff:10.1: [8086:0eb1] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197212] pci 0000:ff:10.2: [8086:0eb2] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197249] pci 0000:ff:10.3: [8086:0eb3] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197287] pci 0000:ff:10.4: [8086:0eb4] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197325] pci 0000:ff:10.5: [8086:0eb5] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197362] pci 0000:ff:10.6: [8086:0eb6] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197400] pci 0000:ff:10.7: [8086:0eb7] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197436] pci 0000:ff:13.0: [8086:0e1d] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197463] pci 0000:ff:13.1: [8086:0e34] type 00 class 0x110100

[    0.197490] pci 0000:ff:13.4: [8086:0e81] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197519] pci 0000:ff:13.5: [8086:0e36] type 00 class 0x110100

[    0.197548] pci 0000:ff:16.0: [8086:0ec8] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197575] pci 0000:ff:16.1: [8086:0ec9] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197601] pci 0000:ff:16.2: [8086:0eca] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.197633] pci_bus 0000:ff: on NUMA node 0

[    0.197694] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.197731] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.197767] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.197802] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.197838] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.197874] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.197910] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.197945] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.199009] pci 0000:03:00.0: vgaarb: setting as boot VGA device

[    0.199013] pci 0000:03:00.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.199019] pci 0000:03:00.0: vgaarb: bridge control possible

[    0.199021] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.199072] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.199072] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.199072] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.199072] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.199072] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.199072] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.199084] EDAC MC: Ver: 3.0.0

[    0.199114] Registered efivars operations

[    0.202108] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.202113] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.202115] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.202196] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x688dc018-0x6bffffff]

[    0.202197] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x6a659018-0x6bffffff]

[    0.202197] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7bb96000-0x7bffffff]

[    0.202198] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7bd43000-0x7bffffff]

[    0.202199] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7c7d9000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.202200] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7c7dc000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.202200] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7cc99000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.202201] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7d000000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.202266] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.202268] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.202269] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4 CALIPSO

[    0.202282] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.202296] clocksource: Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.209604] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.209621] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.210986] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.211062] system 00:00: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfcffffff] has been reserved

[    0.211066] system 00:00: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff] has been reserved

[    0.211068] system 00:00: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfeafffff] has been reserved

[    0.211070] system 00:00: [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff] has been reserved

[    0.211073] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed00400-0xfed3ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.211075] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfedfffff] has been reserved

[    0.211080] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.211196] system 00:01: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f] has been reserved

[    0.211198] system 00:01: [io  0x0a10-0x0a1f] has been reserved

[    0.211200] system 00:01: [io  0x0a20-0x0a2f] has been reserved

[    0.211204] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.211351] pnp 00:02: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.211382] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.211398] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.211450] system 00:04: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.211455] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.211584] system 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453] has been reserved

[    0.211587] system 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.211589] system 00:05: [io  0x1180-0x119f] has been reserved

[    0.211592] system 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

[    0.211594] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.211597] system 00:05: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfecfffff] could not be reserved

[    0.211599] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed08000-0xfed08fff] has been reserved

[    0.211602] system 00:05: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.211605] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.211661] system 00:06: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

[    0.211665] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.211922] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 7 devices

[    0.216452] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.216502] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.216510] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.216515] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

[    0.216521] pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.216524] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.216528] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

[    0.216532] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.216537] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.216547] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.216551] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbcfffff]

[    0.216559] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.216562] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.216566] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfbb00000-0xfbbfffff]

[    0.216570] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf0300000-0xf03fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.216576] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[    0.216586] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08]

[    0.216595] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

[    0.216596] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.216597] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

[    0.216598] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.216599] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.216599] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.216600] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x80000000-0xfbffffff window]

[    0.216602] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

[    0.216603] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.216604] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

[    0.216605] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xf01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.216606] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbcfffff]

[    0.216607] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.216608] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xfbb00000-0xfbbfffff]

[    0.216609] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xf0300000-0xf03fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.216610] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

[    0.216611] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.216612] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

[    0.216613] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.216613] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.216614] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.216615] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 10 [mem 0x80000000-0xfbffffff window]

[    0.216672] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.216813] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.216934] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.217061] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.217086] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.217118] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.217182] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.217462] pci 0000:03:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.217609] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.217638] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.336068] Freeing initrd memory: 10372K

[    0.336091] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.336095] software IO TLB [mem 0x648dc000-0x688dc000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff96d1648dc000-ffff96d1688dbfff]

[    0.336214] RAPL PMU: API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 3 fixed counters, 163840 ms ovfl timer

[    0.336216] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain pp0-core 2^-16 Joules

[    0.336218] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain package 2^-16 Joules

[    0.336219] RAPL PMU: hw unit of domain dram 2^-16 Joules

[    0.336436] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x6a6c92ac618, max_idle_ns: 881590789113 ns

[    0.336690] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.336745] audit: type=2000 audit(1550224956.335:1): state=initialized audit_enabled=0 res=1

[    0.337027] Initialise system trusted keyrings

[    0.337061] workingset: timestamp_bits=46 max_order=22 bucket_order=0

[    0.337369] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.338069] NET: Registered protocol family 38

[    0.338072] Key type asymmetric registered

[    0.338074] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    0.338082] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 250)

[    0.338113] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.338115] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.338126] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.338128] io scheduler mq-deadline registered

[    0.338130] io scheduler kyber registered

[    0.338848] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.359386] 00:02: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.363123] lp: driver loaded but no devices found

[    0.363315] efifb: probing for efifb

[    0.363324] pmd_set_huge: Cannot satisfy [mem 0xe0000000-0xe0200000] with a huge-page mapping due to MTRR override.

[    0.363338] efifb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, using 8100k, total 8100k

[    0.363340] efifb: mode is 1920x1080x32, linelength=7680, pages=1

[    0.363341] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.363344] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.366432] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    0.369319] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

[    0.369338] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x1120

[    0.369338] intel_idle: v0.4.1 model 0x3E

[    0.369529] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    0.369535] ipmi message handler version 39.2

[    0.369553] IPMI System Interface driver.

[    0.369583] ipmi_si: Unable to find any System Interface(s)

[    0.372199] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.372242] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.372285] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.372320] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.379421] ERST: Error Record Serialization Table (ERST) support is initialized.

[    0.379443] pstore: using zlib compression

[    0.379456] pstore: Registered erst as persistent store backend

[    0.379525] GHES: APEI firmware first mode is enabled by APEI bit and WHEA _OSC.

[    0.379677] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

[    0.503153] parport0: irq 0 detected

[    0.593059] lp0: using parport0 (polling).

[    0.594689] brd: module loaded

[    0.595802] loop: module loaded

[    0.595830] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.595933] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    0.606048] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    0.606073] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems sxs apst 

[    0.621321] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.621408] scsi host1: ahci

[    0.621483] scsi host2: ahci

[    0.621557] scsi host3: ahci

[    0.621639] scsi host4: ahci

[    0.621715] scsi host5: ahci

[    0.621753] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbf25000 port 0xfbf25100 irq 27

[    0.621774] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbf25000 port 0xfbf25180 irq 27

[    0.621793] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbf25000 port 0xfbf25200 irq 27

[    0.621813] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbf25000 port 0xfbf25280 irq 27

[    0.621832] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbf25000 port 0xfbf25300 irq 27

[    0.621852] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbf25000 port 0xfbf25380 irq 27

[    0.621950] libphy: Fixed MDIO Bus: probed

[    0.621995] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.622023] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.622129] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.622172] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.622966] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    0.627654] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.627661] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xfbf27000

[    0.635013] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.635816] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.636598] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.637381] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.638156] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.14.83-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.638919] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.639757] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.640532] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.641447] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.642249] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.643045] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    0.647704] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.647712] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfbf26000

[    0.655013] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.655799] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.656567] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.657337] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.658097] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.14.83-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.658849] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.659659] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.660409] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.661223] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.661971] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.662729] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.663512] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found.

[    0.664292] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.665124] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.665985] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.666761] rtc_cmos 00:03: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.667527] intel_pstate: Intel P-state driver initializing

[    0.668493] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.670566] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.672568] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.674827] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0140 -> 0142)

[    0.677251] snd_hda_intel 0000:03:00.1: Force to non-snoop mode

[    0.679359] drop_monitor: Initializing network drop monitor service

[    0.681632] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.682380] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.683519] microcode: sig=0x306e4, pf=0x1, revision=0x428

[    0.684599] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.

[    0.684707] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.686609] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    0.689433] hdaudio hdaudioC0D2: Unable to bind the codec

[    0.690275] hdaudio hdaudioC0D3: Unable to bind the codec

[    0.691505] hdaudio hdaudioC1D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    0.695109] Loaded X.509 cert 'Build time autogenerated kernel key: 8adeee9274e1827c08d299c39e1e70839a8c5171'

[    0.695859] ima: No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass! (rc=-19)

[    0.696615] ima: Allocated hash algorithm: sha1

[    0.697766] rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2019-02-15 10:02:36 UTC (1550224956)

[    0.698574] ALSA device list:

[    0.699345]   No soundcards found.

[    0.932289] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.935526] ata1.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp DVDWBD SH-B123L, SB04, max UDMA/100

[    0.938848] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.941904] scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp DVDWBD SH-B123L  SB04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.961018] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    0.985060] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.091488] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    1.093689] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.096313] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.098659] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.115610] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    1.117160] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.118914] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.120635] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    1.268844] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.271753] ata2.00: ATA-9: WDC WD10EZEX-08M2NA0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/100

[    1.274023] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.276946] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.279585] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EZEX-08M 1A01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.375062] usb 1-1.2: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    1.399069] usb 2-1.5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    1.463390] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=04b3, idProduct=3025

[    1.465741] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.468089] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard.

[    1.469572] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: LITE-ON Technology

[    1.476669] input: LITE-ON Technology USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard. as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/0003:04B3:3025.0001/input/input2

[    1.479982] usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=3469

[    1.482466] usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.484935] usb 2-1.5: Product: M2070 Series

[    1.487096] usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.

[    1.489540] usb 2-1.5: SerialNumber: ZF44B8KGCC01MWR

[    1.530285] hid-generic 0003:04B3:3025.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [LITE-ON Technology USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard.] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input0

[    1.588838] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.596052] usb 1-1.4: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    1.682671] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0040

[    1.685310] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

[    1.687932] usb 1-1.4: Product: Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)

[    1.689339] usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[    1.691657] random: fast init done

[    1.694859] input: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/0003:045E:0040.0002/input/input3

[    1.696420] hid-generic 0003:045E:0040.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.4/input0

[    1.900921] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.212863] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.524848] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.528375] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1304K

[    2.533063] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 18432k

[    2.536497] Freeing unused kernel memory: 2016K

[    2.541809] Freeing unused kernel memory: 716K

[    2.816757] nvme nvme0: pci function 0000:02:00.0

[    3.023170] nvme nvme0: missing or invalid SUBNQN field.

[    3.026109]  nvme0n1: p1 p3 p4 p5 p6 p7

[    3.080561] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    3.080566] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    3.080603] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.080608] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.080666] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.141425]  sda: sda1 sda6

[    3.141766] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    3.144197] scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    3.144230] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    3.171086] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usa wgetpaste per postare un output cosi' lungo, se no il forum tronca ad una certa lunghezza

----------

## saverik

sono riuscito a farcela...

Your paste can be seen here: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/zsXsmvQuB9qE8dMmx9RF/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
[   96.952839] cinnamon-sessio[4319]: segfault at 0 ip 0000556c6e61b422 sp 00007ffc5996b500 error 4 in cinnamon-session[556c6e606000+3f000]
```

Qua sembra che vada in crash cinnamon-session, una cosa che puoi fare e' compilare gnome-extra/cinnamon-session con la cflag -g o -ggdb e quando capita ancora dare il comando

```
$ addr2line -fe cinnamon-session 0000556c6e61b422
```

(in numero e' quello che vedi in dmesg dopo 'ip') questo ti dovrebbe dare la linea dove il programma va in segfault.

----------

## saverik

Eccomi..  

scusa ma con la mia mia limitata esperienza  non riesco a comprendere bene cosa dovrei fare di preciso.

Per 

```
compilare gnome-extra/cinnamon-session con la cflag -g o -ggdb e quando capita ancora dare il comando 
```

  intendi che debba usare il package.use? oppure devo modificare il make.conf?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No devi usare package.env.

Per prima cosa crei il file /etc/portage/env/debug-cflags

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -ggdb -pipe"

FEATURES="${FEATURES} nostrip"
```

e poi in /etc/portage/package.env aggiungi

```
gnome-extra/cinnamon-session debug-cflags
```

Fatto questo ricompili gnome-extra/cinnamon-session cosi' che abbia le flag per il debugging

----------

## saverik

allora :

in 

```
/etc/portage/env 
```

  avevo gia' creato il file

 debug.conf  

```
  CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -g"

CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS} -g"

FEATURES="splitdebug"

```

ed in /etc/portage il file 

```

debug.conf  con all' interno 

gnome-extra/nemo  debug.conf  

```

cosa faccio ?

Lascio solo i tuoi suggerimenti o posso lasciare anche il resto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *saverik wrote:*   

> in 
> 
> ```
> /etc/portage/env 
> ```
> ...

 

Questo e' ok ma aggiungi anche nostrip alle features (FEATURES="${FEATURES} splitdebug nostrip")

 *saverik wrote:*   

> ed in /etc/portage il file 
> 
> ```
> 
> debug.conf  con all' interno 
> ...

 

Qua non ho capito se hai messo questo contenuto in /etc/portage/package.env, inoltre oltre a nemo metti gnome-extra/cinnamon-session debug.conf perche' sembra quello che da errore

----------

## saverik

Ho modificato il tutto .

prima che modificassi si e' verificato pochi minuti prima un crash..

Questa e' la linea...

```
 1183.435697] cinnamon-sessio[4184]: segfault at 0 ip 000055862ba08422 sp 00007fff7cc6bc30 error 4 in cinnamon-session[55862b9f3000+3f000]

```

come procedo???

----------

## saverik

```
Xeon /home/saverik #  addr2line -fe cinnamon-session 000055862ba08422

addr2line: "cinnamon-session": questo file non esiste

Xeon /home/saverik # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con

```
addr2line -fe  /usr/bin/cinnamon-session 000055862ba08422 
```

----------

## saverik

```
Xeon /home/saverik # addr2line -fe  /usr/bin/cinnamon-session 000055862ba08422 

??

??:0

Xeon /home/saverik # 
```

asp che ricompilo cinnamon/session

----------

## saverik

Ok.. ho ricompilato.

Appena si verifica  un crash ti invio il log.

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a dare il comando appena hai ricompilato cinnamon-session con le flag di debug

----------

## saverik

```
saverik@Xeon ~ $ addr2line -fe  /usr/bin/cinnamon-session 0000562f99425422

??

??:0

saverik@Xeon ~ $ 

```

avevo riavviato...

da un paio d'ore non e' ancora successo niente

----------

## saverik

ho disinstallato sddm ed installato lightdm... 

Il problema sembra essersi risolto.

Nessun crash dopo più di 4 ore di funzionamento.

----------

